# CÔNG DỤNG CỦA MÀNG PE CUỘN CÓ THỂ BẠN CHƯA BIẾT



## namnp10 (30/9/21)

Mang PE cuộn được sử dụng phổ biến trong công nghiệp, sản xuất,... Trong bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những công dụng của nó.
Màng PE cuộn được xem là loại bao bì tham gia vào nhiều hoạt động sản xuất và đóng gói trong nhiều lĩnh vực như công nghiệp, nông nghiệp, thực phẩm… Tại sao nó lại được ứng dụng rộng rãi đến thế? Trong bài viết này Hà Nội Packing sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn.   
*Hiểu hơn về màng PE cuộn*
Ở bài viết trước, chúng ta đã tìm hiểu về đặc điểm và quá trình sản xuất màng PE. Là một dạng của màng PE, màng PE cuộn mang những đặc điểm cơ bản của màng PE thông thường. Màng PE cuộn được sản xuất bằng phương pháp đùn thổi và cán nhưng thành phẩm cuối cùng được gia công bằng 2 cách sau:
*Quấn tay thủ công:*

Được thiết kế phù hợp với cách quấn tay thủ công. 
Cuộn có kích thước từ 50cm- 150cm và có độ nặng dưới 5kg.
Thường có một lõi giấy bên trong với vai trò cố định. 
Quấn tay là phương pháp siết không chặt hàng hóa, tốn khá nhiều thời gian và công sức nhưng chi phí thấp. 
*Quấn máy: *

Đây là loại màng PE cuộn chuyên dụng trong dây chuyền sản xuất và đóng gói tại các nhà máy và cơ sở kinh doanh.
Tùy vào loại hàng hóa mà màng cuộn PE quấn máy sẽ được sản xuất với kích thước, trọng lượng và lõi cố định bên trong sao cho khớp với từng loại máy.
Mang lại hiệu quả và công suất lớn nhưng chi phí đầu tư tốn kém
*Ưu điểm vượt trội của màng PE cuộn*

Đặc tính mềm dẻo, dễ dàng bám dính lên hàng hóa.
Khả năng chống trầy xước rất lớn, đồng thời không thấm nước, thấm khí cho hàng hóa.
Trọng lượng nhẹ, có độ co giãn gấp 3 lần so với các loại bao bì đóng gói khác. 
Có độ bền cao, màng PE được cuộn nhiều lớp.
Trơ hóa học, an toàn với sức khỏe con người. 
Kết cấu dạng cuộn giúp doanh nghiệp tiết kiệm diện tích kho bãi.
Giúp người dùng dễ dàng sử dụng trong quá trình đóng gói hàng hóa. 
Giá thành rẻ, chi phí đầu tư thấp.
Nhờ những đặc điểm nổi bật được nêu ở trên mà màng PE cuộn luôn được ưu tiên sử dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực đời sống của con người. 
*Công dụng của màng PE cuộn*
Màng PE cuộn ra đời đã đánh dấu bước tiến mới trong lĩnh vực đóng gói và bảo quản hàng hóa. Bởi vì, công dụng của màng PE mang lại cho chúng ta rất lớn:

Chống bụi bẩn, độ ẩm xâm nhập vào hàng hóa khi lưu kho và vận chuyển.
Tránh ẩm mốc gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm bên trong. 
Bảo vệ bao bì chính của hàng hóa, tránh trầy xước, hư hỏng, tổn thất…
Quấn kệ cố định hàng hóa giúp quá trình vận chuyển bằng xe nâng diễn ra thuận lợi hơn.
Bảo quản thực phẩm dài lâu.
Với công dụng bao bọc rau củ, đồ đông lạnh, thức ăn chín...góp phần giảm thiểu mùi cho gian bếp, tăng tuổi thọ cho tủ lạnh của bạn. 
Giữ được tính thẩm mỹ của kiện hàng.
Bảo vệ đất khỏi sự xói mòn và các mầm bệnh cho cây trồng. 
Làm tấm lót khi đổ bê tông trong xây dựng. 
Chống thấm, chống dột, chống rò rỉ nước cho đường ống, tài liệu, thiết bị điện tử...
Trên đây là một số công dụng của màng PE cuộn có thể bạn chưa biết. Thực sự, màng PE giúp hoạt động sản xuất của con người trở nên rất thuận tiện. Nếu có nhu cầu về các loại màng PE có sẵn hoặc sản xuất theo yêu cầu thì Hà Nội Packing chính là địa chỉ uy tín nhất trên thị trường có thể đáp ứng cho bạn. Nếu còn băn khoăn về các vấn đề xoay quanh màng PE hãy liên hệ ngay đến chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí nhé!
Hotline: 0982 373 721 
Địa chỉ: Số 21 lô 6, KĐT Đền Lừ 2, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Email: giaphuong3690@gmail.com
*XEM THÊM: MÀNG PE DÙNG ĐỂ LÀM GÌ? QUY TRÌNH SẢN XUẤT MÀNG PE*


----------

